# Details on rally list



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All 

Could I please ask that when you add your names to the rally list that you fill in ALL the details requested i.e. your proper name, mobile number, van registration, number of adults and children, and if you have a dog, and the size of your van. 

We are not nosy :lol: but it does help with tying up lists from Warner's, Stone Leisure etc with our rally list. If we have your mobile number we can ring you if there is any need to if you are absent from your van i.e. one year at Lincoln we had a mini tornado and poor Olley's awning went a.w.o.l over his van or if your alarm is constantly going off which will drain your battery. The size of your van also helps us to work out where to put everybody when space is tight and at show rallies space can be really tight :roll: 


Jacquie


----------

